# Amp tech in Ottawa?



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

Prepping for my move. I need to update my list of people I trust to touch my gear. I've been taking amps to John Fletcher here in Toronto for a while now -- can anyone recommend a great amp tech in the Ottawa area?


----------



## saltydog3317 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Ottawa Amp Tech*

Yes, there is a great guy who works on amps. He is just outside of Ottawa on the Quebec side. Gatineau. It is called, Electronique J.P. He speaks english and is very good. He fixes keyboards, amps, mixers etc.........
He also sells Mackie and a few other P.A. brands. Go to him direct because if you go to any music store in Ottawa they will just send it to him anyway and charge you an extra 15% on top of what his charge is. He is the guy in the area who does all the waranty work for all the major brands.
He has worked on my old Fender Bassman and my Mesa Lonestar. When I was at his shop he had many Fender, Mesa Boogie and Marshall amps there.

Here is his Email adress : [email protected]
Here is his phone number : (819) 663-4004

Hope this helps 
Kevin Salter


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Fellow list member Nonreverb awesomedude 

http://www.toneonwheels.com/about.php


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

saltydog3317 said:


> Yes, there is a great guy who works on amps. He is just outside of Ottawa on the Quebec side. Gatineau. It is called, Electronique J.P. He speaks english and is very good. He fixes keyboards, amps, mixers etc.........
> He also sells Mackie and a few other P.A. brands. Go to him direct because if you go to any music store in Ottawa they will just send it to him anyway and charge you an extra 15% on top of what his charge is. He is the guy in the area who does all the waranty work for all the major brands.
> He has worked on my old Fender Bassman and my Mesa Lonestar. When I was at his shop he had many Fender, Mesa Boogie and Marshall amps there.
> 
> ...


Great tip, Kevin. I always used to take my old amps to Doug Brash, but since Doug passed away I've not had much luck with the amp techs in town.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

*Ottawa amp tech*

Hey,

I can help you out. I'm in Ottawa and have been repairing amps here for around 15 years. I have a large customer base and can give you references if required. Doug Brash was an acquaintance of mine and when he passed, I bought his assets. He left an excellent legacy and I'm trying to maintain that standard in my work. If you're interested, please email me and we can discuss your needs.

Regards,

Richard
www.toneonwheels.com


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> Hey,
> 
> I can help you out. I'm in Ottawa and have been repairing amps here for around 15 years. I have a large customer base and can give you references if required. Doug Brash was an acquaintance of mine and when he passed, I bought his assets. He left an excellent legacy and I'm trying to maintain that standard in my work. If you're interested, please email me and we can discuss your needs.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Richard.


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

zdogma said:


> Thanks, Richard.


Yup, Richard would get my vote. 
Great guy/player/tech.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

well i think i know where my JSX is going lol


----------

